# Anyone here still play Animal Crossing often?



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

Idk.....

I'm sorry if this is in the wrong section, I wasn't sure where to post this. Anyway, I haven't been playing much since school started. I guess you can either say "I'm bored of it", or I just don't have time for it. I obviously still love Animal Crossing, and I can never give up on this, but I'm just taking a break. I'll play every once in a while to check up on things. So, I was wondering who here still plays it on a daily basis, or atleast a few times a week, etc. Especially since school started, I've been wondering who still has the time to play.


----------



## kassie (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah, I still play. Only to cycle, though. Or sell things. I no longer have dreamies or a perfect town.

Edit: Voted for multiple times a week, even with class I make a little room in my schedule to cycle.


----------



## Snype (Aug 31, 2014)

I play daily, even if its only 5 minutes I still like to check on my town.


----------



## Chessa (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't play it anymore at the moment


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 31, 2014)

I play daily for about an hour each day because I've got a lot of free time ATM.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

Chessa said:


> I don't play it anymore at the moment



I should've put a "Taking a break/not anymore" option. Sorry


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

I play the game daily...but then there's those days in which I forget to play for about 3 days.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 31, 2014)

I play for a few moments daily


----------



## katiestown (Aug 31, 2014)

I play in spurts. Sometimes I'll go a week w/o playing, then I'll pick it up and play for a few hours. I try to check in on my town as often as possible.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2014)

Haven't played in months, maybe, not sure...but the only reason I haven't is because I don't have a 3DS anymore...gotta get that back sometime soon, been ACNL-depraved!


----------



## Selene (Aug 31, 2014)

I just recently took a 3 month break, starting to get more active on it again and improve my town.


----------



## MayorSaki (Sep 1, 2014)

I play only on weekends, cause my school started and I have so much stuff to do.


----------



## Reese (Sep 1, 2014)

I still play daily bc I'm a jobless bum


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 1, 2014)

Reese said:


> I still play daily bc I'm a jobless bum



I'm sorry  But atleast it means more time for ac XD


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

I try to play daily, just talk to my villagers to make sure they don't move out. Sometimes I miss a day but never two. My villagers are the most important rn as I would not want to lose any of them.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 2, 2014)

I play daily. I took a bit of a break right after I obtained all my dream villagers, but now I'm actually trying to develop and make it somewhat nice.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

I play acnl everyday


----------



## jessicat_197 (Sep 2, 2014)

I still play daily but I'm pretty sure later in the year I won't have any free time since I have several AP classes, sports, & a musical. I'm also a senior this year so it's going to be hectic. I don't want to stop playing :c I stopped playing for more than 3 months & had to reset because was scared to face my town.


----------



## skweegee (Sep 2, 2014)

I still play NL daily. I've played every day since launch.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Sep 2, 2014)

I play daily but that'll probably change when the teachers stop their stike and I'm forced to go back too school.


----------



## Debra (Sep 2, 2014)

Multiple times a week. Sometimes I start AC then close my DS for a long time to do other things. I guess this doesn't count, because I don't actually play huh? xD


----------



## DJjeff20 (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't really play much anymore. A few days ago was the first time I played ACNL in over 3 months LOL! Did a major clean-up, fixed my hair and checked in on everyone. All except one of my dreamies moved, Erik, but not a big loss, I kept all of my main dreamies including Pietro <3 Tomodachi Life and actual life have taken priority. Honestly Tomodachi life should be a voting option too LOL!


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

Nah, not since July. I've been busy with work, and now with school coming up, I really don't have time for it anymore.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Sep 4, 2014)

On days I work, I play NL and WW to check on my flowers, pick any hybrids, check the shops so I can complete the catalogs, and talk to my villagers. And on days I have off of work I do everything I just listed, as well as harvest fruit, catch up on fishing on bug-catching for the encyclopedias and I go to the island to earn medals.


----------



## EleriDragonfly (Sep 4, 2014)

I work near 10 hour shifts Monday to Thursday, when I get home I only have enough time to check on my villagers and water my flowers. But on the weekends I play nearly all the time.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't have time now.
Even if I do have time I'm playing Bravely Default.


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 5, 2014)

You know I did stop playing it because I hated the way I made my house interior (I know I can change it, but I didn't even feel like looking at it for 4 seconds..) and despite not obtaining everything or unlocking everything I was bored with it. Until yesterday...Someone I'm subbed to on YouTube began to play it again and do a little series out of it. (His youtube name is SwimmingBird941) and I thought, "Eh, why not see how old Jsutai is doing?" And I'm playing it now!


----------



## JJarmon (Sep 5, 2014)

I played the game for about two months from release then went on hiatus because of life being stressful and now I'm restarting my town, because that'll bring the enjoyment back. Plus, I'm going to make a web comic. Hopefully it inspires some people to start their game again or perhaps restart for a fresh breath of air. It's still a long ways away until Animal Crossing U will come out. Y'know, it not even being announced yet and all...


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 5, 2014)

Daily is winning!


----------



## jabroni (Sep 5, 2014)

I haven't in months. I actually wasn't as into the game but I have a habit of lurking on forums


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't play it as much anymore, but as soon as the next Animal Crossing is announced I'll be hyped again. It gets a bit boring after playing for a whole year. 

Sometimes I'll pick the game up every now and then to play, but it's not the same as when it first came out.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 6, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I don't play it as much anymore, but as soon as the next Animal Crossing is announced I'll be hyped again. It gets a bit boring after playing for a whole year.
> 
> Sometimes I'll pick the game up every now and then to play, but it's not the same as when it first came out.



I'm the same about the new Animal Crossing being announced. I remember when I first saw the official trailer for this game, I ended up playing acww nonstop in the span of weeks lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 6, 2014)

I play every day. I'm so addicted to this game!


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 6, 2014)

I play maybe once or twice a week. Sometimes if I see someone on the forum who needs sigs I'll offer to open up my town, then I'll run around and see if anyone wants to leave, etc. I'm pretty much done with the way I want my town to look, I just need to finish my museum and I'm in no rush to do that right now.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 6, 2014)

I never play anymore because about a year ago, my game went missing and I also stopped coming to this site :/ I still have no idea where my game went and can't find it, but I ordered a new game and I'm going to start all over. When I ordered the game I remembered how long it had been since I was on TBT. I missed the game and this place


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 6, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I never play anymore because about a year ago, my game went missing and I also stopped coming to this site :/ I still have no idea where my game went and can't find it, but I ordered a new game and I'm going to start all over. When I ordered the game I remembered how long it had been since I was on TBT. I missed the game and this place



When did you stop going on? I think I remember seeing you when I first started my account in May/June. Either that, or I saw you on my old tbt account I made back in November 2011 and I just stopped going on that account. Welcome back though!


----------



## Lepidoptera (Sep 8, 2014)

I play daily for about an hour daily. Due to my slow way of playing my towns are far from finished. I didn't play animal crossing for most of the summer though. If a game stops being fun its time to take a break from it.


----------



## LostNoob (Sep 8, 2014)

I'll usually try to play it daily, but my interest in the game comes and goes, I'll go a few months only playing it every few days then I'll get back into it and end up playing daily putting a few hours in a day.

Right now, I play daily but only for like 20 minutes or so to pass the time...


----------



## evoxpisces (Sep 8, 2014)

Every few months I play daily for about a month or two so I go through feast and famine periods. But I do this with a lot of things, not just AC.


----------



## Milleram (Sep 9, 2014)

I haven't played the Game Cube version in years. I play City Folk occasionally when my niece visits. I play New Leaf everyday. I plan on doing so until they release the next Animal Crossing installment.


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (Sep 12, 2014)

I go through phases where im obsessed with it and play a lot. And after awhile it starts to feel a job so I take a break. Last time I took a break I lost two of my dreamies so I make sure to at least check up on the game every day.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 12, 2014)

I picked multiple times a week because of school. I haven't been able to check daily


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 12, 2014)

I play daily~ restarted my town so I'm working on it a lot plus I've seriously got a ton of time to do anything right now since I'm a bum. -__- things will probably change though once I get busy. Still kind of scared of not playing since I don't want any of my villagers to move out.


----------



## dalandanator (Sep 12, 2014)

I play it everyday now, but once new games are released it'll probably get shelfed again.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 12, 2014)

MissGemmaRogers said:


> I go through phases where im obsessed with it and play a lot. And after awhile it starts to feel a job so I take a break. Last time I took a break I lost two of my dreamies so I make sure to at least check up on the game every day.



This usually happens to me during school time. I haven't played my acnl "properly" in 3 weeks


----------



## pelagius_septim (Sep 12, 2014)

Lol I misread the question, I thought you meant the GC version... I play every day, because there is always something to do.


----------



## Mango (Sep 12, 2014)

i play it 15/7


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 14, 2014)

Ever since school's started I've definitely downed my usage. I try to get on every day for at least 10-20 minutes.. but most of my interest becomes alive on the weekend haha.


----------



## MayorGong (Sep 15, 2014)

I still playing all days, somedays just to check the villagers/flowers but all days


----------



## MayorAriella (Sep 15, 2014)

i play on a daily basis unless something gets in my way, this weekend I didn't get a chance to play because of party preperations but today I got to play a lot so I made up for it  I never tire of animal crossing, I love it!


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

I play on-and-off, mostly to check up on my villagers and keep a look out for Phineas. He owes me some badges >:T


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

Although I don't play too often, I play New Leaf a lot. I may got most of the goals completed, but there's still work that needs to be done. And helping out others is one of them.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 16, 2014)

I play daily, even if I don't have a lot of time to play each day I still always check in my towns each day.


----------



## AnnaCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

During the Summer holidays I played all day, everyday but now I'm always busy with school work! I really wanted to select everyday but it's not the truth any more. -I selected multiple times a week :3


----------



## Delphine (Sep 18, 2014)

Daily, though I had to slow things down because of my studies (no more cycling on a daily basis, and I stopped playing with my second town). Now I just play Kibicity half an hour every day. I've been wanting to start a new town in my cycling town lately but I'm still holding three villagers for two friends so I can't right now.


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 18, 2014)

During the summer I had been playing for pretty much everyday, but now I occasionally just check on my town a few nights throughout the week. School work has gotten the best of me and finding time for animal crossing can be rather challenging now! I still love to play the game and make the most of it though!


----------



## itzafennecfox (Sep 18, 2014)

I haven't played since June 13th, whoops


----------



## floofyunicorn (Sep 19, 2014)

I still play daily, at least my main town. My interest in keeping the second town comes and goes, so I usually check in there every other day to every two days just to make sure no one ups and moves.


----------



## Kip (Sep 20, 2014)

Still waitin' on NL, so i haven't played in months.


----------



## Dork (Sep 20, 2014)

with school and all i havent really had time to play during weekdays. So i only play on weekends and days where i dont have homework eheh c:


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm now starting to play a little bit more now finally, I'm trying to check on my town every morning and night now instead of just nights. I feel like animal crossing is a great way to start and end my days. I find it so calming, especially the music in the mornings and late at night, it's so peaceful B)


----------



## natakazam (Sep 23, 2014)

I stopped playing for the past three or so months, however my boyfriend decided to buy it after seeing me mess around on my old copy of Wild World, so now I picked it back up and am hooked again.


----------



## oranje (Sep 24, 2014)

I played New Leaf for about a year but after the summer ended last year, my activity dropped quite a bit. I've picked up my activity this past summer so I can complete some in-game goals of mine that I've set for myself.


----------



## chiheerios (Sep 24, 2014)

I've had long periods of not playing animal crossing, but at the moment, I try to play daily!


----------



## MayorRachel (Sep 24, 2014)

I've been playin' daily!! ^^ always something fun to do in my town


----------



## ClaudiaDonovan (Sep 24, 2014)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much :L


----------



## Amalthea (Sep 28, 2014)

I can usually find time to do dailies and roundabouts several times a week, if I'm in the mood to play.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 28, 2014)

i don't play anymore but maybe one day i'll play again


----------



## Bluefish987 (Sep 28, 2014)

I usually play it only about once a week...


----------



## Neenuu (Sep 28, 2014)

A few times a month, maybe?


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Sep 29, 2014)

I play new leaf everyday. Im still new to animal crossing so I find it very exciting.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

eh i don't find it as amusing when i first got it but it's still quite fun to play, it relaxes me aha but i play like sometimes,


----------



## Mango (Sep 29, 2014)

i wish,, but my gc broke

- - - Post Merge - - -

o, i play nl daily tho


----------



## Coach (Sep 29, 2014)

I only usually go online when I have a trade of a delivery.


----------

